# Chainsaw mill Question



## Az Turnings (Jul 23, 2021)

Hello everyone it’s been awhile… Anyone on here slab their own logs? Just bought this beast the other day and am now looking for a decent mill. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 23, 2021)

@woodtickgreg

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 23, 2021)

__





Chainsaw sawmilling


The question of chainsaw sawmilling comes up often and I thought it would be a good spot to have a reference thread on this subject. So I'll get this conversation started. The question usually starts with I'm looking to get a csm any recommendations? Well it's really not that simple, theres a...



woodbarter.com




Yes several of us do. This is from a few months ago when the question popped up. 
Almost universally granberg or granberg knockoffs seem to be the ruling csm. There are single sided versions which I have tried and been very disappointed. 
Cant quite read your saw. Which powerhead you running, what bar length and what type chain? That should get most of the questions out there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 23, 2021)

It is the stihl 661 magnum. Has a 36” bar currently but also have a 30” and 25” as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 24, 2021)

Milling is the hardest thing you can do to a saw so let your saw cool off between slabs. Make sure your oiler is turned up all the way. It helps to have a fan blowing from behind to keep the saw dust and fumes out of your face. Last tip is to cut on a downhill slant whenever possible by putting a block under one end of the log. Enjoy the nice saw.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2021)

I would get on the grandberg site and look at all they have to offer. I would definitely recommend getting a set up with the auxiliary oiler and a double ended bar because then you can run another roller sprocket on the outboard end which will save wear and tear on your chain.
2feathers linked a discussion we have on the topic above.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 24, 2021)

I have the ms660 clone from farmertec. It has been milling with a 42 inch single ended bar and the granberg basic 48 inch frame running skip tooth chain. That set up drinks a tank of fuel to 8 feet of 24"+ ripping. I am wanting to add the oiler and a few other things to see if I can get the fuel consumption a bit lower...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I have the ms660 clone from farmertec. It has been milling with a 42 inch single ended bar and the granberg basic 48 inch frame running skip tooth chain. That set up drinks a tank of fuel to 8 feet of 24"+ ripping. I am wanting to add the oiler and a few other things to see if I can get the fuel consumption a bit lower...


Probably not much on the fuel, but it will save your chain and bar. On my old McCulloch 100cc powerhead I would get 2 cuts per tank. Not sure what my new husky will do as I have not had a chance to try it out yet, but I'm not expecting stellar fuel economy out of a 125cc saw, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 24, 2021)

Blake, if you want to try one before you buy, I'll loan you my 36" mill for a couple weeks...... Then you can decide if you really want one or not........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 24, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Blake, if you want to try one before you buy, I'll loan you my 36" mill for a couple weeks...... Then you can decide if you really want one or not........ Jerry (in Tucson)


Thanks Jerry I appreciate it. I ordered one today but now I need some damn logs to cut up! All I have are short sections. You’d think with all this rain some big ol mesquites would’ve had to fall!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 25, 2021)

Az Turnings said:


> Thanks Jerry I appreciate it. I ordered one today but now I need some damn logs to cut up! All I have are short sections. You’d think with all this rain some big ol mesquites would’ve had to fall!


Blake, obviously you haven't gone into town in the last week. Area near Columbus and Broadway have South American Mesquites over 2 feet across crashing down last Wednesday. That tree missed everything, but will cost the home owner a fortune to remove. 



This one probably closed Columbus for several hours. That wheel near the roots is over 30" diameter.




A couple Palo Verde's. The one near the mailbox looks to not have a root system.





I talked to one homeowner a block away from these about what they were gonna do with his tree and the answer, "It's going into the chipper". This was a 20" OD Mesquite. It's good that I finally admitted to my addiction about 2 months ago as I shed no tears at the thought of all that wood being turned into mulch.

There might be more down as last night my rain gauge registered 2". No winds, but plenty of water. So far, last week netted me over 5" of rain which is sorely needed. For the last 2 days, if I didn't know any better, I would think it's January in the hottest part of our year, ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 26, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Blake, obviously you haven't gone into town in the last week. Area near Columbus and Broadway have South American Mesquites over 2 feet across crashing down last Wednesday. That tree missed everything, but will cost the home owner a fortune to remove. View attachment 213012
> 
> This one probably closed Columbus for several hours. That wheel near the roots is over 30" diameter.
> View attachment 213013
> ...


Damn those are some good sized mesquites! Lol I avoid the city as much as I can. And gross! Palo verde!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 26, 2021)

Az Turnings said:


> Damn those are some good sized mesquites! Lol I avoid the city as much as I can. And gross! Palo verde!


What's wrong with Palo Verde? Chuck


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 26, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> What's wrong with Palo Verde? Chuck


Smells like cat piss!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 26, 2021)

Az Turnings said:


> Smells like cat piss!!!


I have about 4 rounds of it I picked up from a friend in Tucson awhile back. Haven't cut into it yet. Chuck


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 27, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> I have about 4 rounds of it I picked up from a friend in Tucson awhile back. Haven't cut into it yet. Chuck


Chuck, is it just yellow or does it have mineral stains through it? As far as it's smell, I would equate it to dog crap, but that is only while it's still wet. Once dry, it loses the smell. One good thing though, it is totally food safe according to the expurts at ASU......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 27, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Chuck, is it just yellow or does it have mineral stains through it? As far as it's smell, I would equate it to dog crap, but that is only while it's still wet. Once dry, it loses the smell. One good thing though, it is totally food safe according to the expurts at ASU......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Haven't cracked it open, but it looks yellow. It's getting pretty dry, as I've had it for about a year and it was outside in Tucson for at least 6 months prior to that. Guess I'm glad it is drying out, as I don't particularly like the smell of dog crap! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

